# Warning lights



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Has anyone come across a Fiat commercial garage along the Algarve please.
I have ABS and ASR warning lights on and occasionally the red warning light for an injector problem, although the handbook does say to disregard this warning light if it only comes on occasionally.
I also have a slight vibration and wondered if I may have lost a wheel balancing weight from one of the front wheels. New tyres were fitted only10 days ago and the weights are the stick on type as I have alloy wheels. 
I do not have the technical knowledge to decide if these symptoms are related in some way.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

no help with garage, but can I suggest you find a tyre place and have the wheels checked and maybe rebalanced first, just to see if this cures it, a cheap solution hopefully for you. Those below are all I can find.

cabby

Portugal (+351)
Aveiro
Espinho
4500-634
ESPINHO
MCOUTINHO LITORAL - COMERCIO DE
AUTOMOVEIS, S.A.
RUA DO LOUREIRO, 727 SILVALDE
& 227331020
7 227331038
) [email protected]
8 GPS: Lat 40.9960303, Lon -8.6339440
Coimbra
Coimbra
3025-065
COIMBRA
MCOUTINHO CENTRO - COMERCIO DE
AUTOMOVEIS, S.A.
ZONA INDUSTRIAL DA PEDRULHA
& 239499300
7 239823768
) [email protected]
Lisboa
Amadora
2610-183
AMADORA
ITALIAN MOTOR VILLAGE, S.A. (IMV)
ESTRADA NACIONAL 117 - KM 2,4
ALFRAGIDE
& 214166300
7 214170275
) [email protected]
8 GPS: Lat 38.7346107, Lon -9.2266168
Lisboa
1700-047
LISBOA
AUTOMECLIS - COMERCIO DE
AUTOMOVEIS, S.A.
RUA ANTONIO PATRICIO, Nº 9 F/G
& 217927780
7 217973670
) [email protected]
8 GPS: Lat 38.7496470, Lon -9.1441479


----------



## AdieL (Sep 19, 2012)

Re injector warning light there has been a previous post regarding this. Mine and others do come on occassionally for a split second, usually when you are pushing it a bit hard. As you say, the manual states that this does not signify a problem. I now drive it in such a way that it never comes on. Its only if it comes on and stays on that would indicate a problem.

Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

When the ABS lamp came on on my Fiesta it was due to a worn rear wheel bearing. It must have been upsetting the action of the ABS sensor somehow. 
It is possible to test each sensor using a multimeter. A duff sensor will bring up the lamp.


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

I had exactly the same problem on my 2005 2.8jtd x244 and all it was was loose battery terminals. Check these first and not just the main terminals but ANY wires which are attached to the main battery terminals.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Can't help you with a fiat dealer but you could try this place , a english guy works there he may tell you the best place to take it never used him myself but heard good reports.

We are in the algarve if I spot a dealer I will post it.

http://www.camperserv.com/

CamperServ LDA

Way Selões 
Four Roads 
8100-287 
Loulé

Tel: +351916581141 or +351289093373

Fax: +351289355409

Coordinates:

Degrees, Minutes & Seconds: 
N37.06.12 W8.04.14

Decimal Degrees: 
37.103416 -8.070708

GPS: 
N 37.06.205 W 8.04.242

Paul


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

10 second websearch..........

http://www.fiatprofessional.pt/pt/Concessionarios

The warning light may be water in the fuel.. Had this happen once on my old 2.8jtd and once on my new 2.3 x251... Refilled diesel and after a while it went off on its own....


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

Fiat garage just west of Faro on the N125, you have to drive past it going along the N125


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.
I will post again if the problem is identified and or rectified.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Problem identified as a broken ring on the near side front wheel.
Parts quoted at €350 + vat and about 4 hours labour €200 + vat. 
Parts should be available in about a week. Seems a lot of money but not yet able to ascertain accurately exactly what is being done due to language difficulties. 
More updates to follow.
Beans on toast now for a month !


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is a sensor on each wheel (usual takes information off the edge of the brake disc which has a castelated edge) which tells the ECU how fast each wheel is rotating. That way it "knows" if one is slowing faster than the others and is about to lock up, this allows it to release the brakes on the slowing wheel momentarily to prevent lock up. If it gets an "odd" reading it disables the ABS (the ASR is ABS in reverse, it stops )

It is totally safe to continue driving, you will still have fully functioning brakes, you just wont have ABS. 

I would be inclined to leave it untill I got home as the quote seems to be be a bit excessive to change a single brake disc or sensor !!


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I was very tempted to leave it until back in the UK. I have no problem myself about driving without ABS or traction control.
I do have concerns though about potential insurance problems from driving the vehicle now that I have been made aware of the brake issues.
I also wonder about my breakdown and recovery insurance being invalidated.
Even more, importantly, I do not want my 5 tons of motorhome hitting any other vehicle or person. 
I will pursue a translation of what they are proposing to try and ensure that the costs are reasonable.
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## ptmike (Apr 25, 2010)

re warning lights a friend had his oil lamp flashing it turned out it was a service warning light . the dealer hadn't reset it when he had his service


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just on our way back from Albefuria when we passed an 09 reg motor home being fastened to the back of a break down lorry to be towed away, what a bummer just what you don't need. :roll: 

Couldn't stop as I had the family with us and we were in the Ferrari the camp site loans out to us campers, and it looked as though everything was in hand anyway.

ray.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Um - just a minute...

The campsite loans out a Ferrari?? 

With room for family??

Sure you don't mean a Fiat??

Photo please! (and address of campsite)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Your brakes will still function at 100% of what they are designed to do. its JUST the ABS system that will not kick in (if needed, which, bearing in mind the vehicle and the speed and manner its being driven in, is unlikely)

If you check your handbook it will tell you that IF the ABS warning light shows it means there is a fault in the system and you should get it checked out. More importantly it DOESNT say you cannot continue to drive it. So there can be no problem insurtance wise as you have heeded the manufacturers advice.

If it was me I wouldnt worry about it, the brakes on the X250 are superb, I have really stood on mine once and nearly lost my eyballs :lol: ABS didnt even cut in !!!


----------

